# Endlich 24h-taugliche HMIs für CoDeSys – und das zu unschlagbaren Preisen



## tci GmbH (4 November 2011)

Guten Tag,

mit der neuen *C-Serie XS* präsentiert *tci* auf der diesjährigen 
SPS/IPC/DRIVES spezielle Touchpanels für die CoDeSys-
Webvisualisierung. Auf Basis der preisgünstigen ARM7-CPU hat 
tci eine Geräteklasse unterhalb der IPC-Klasse realisiert, deren 
Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar ist. Für eine hohe 
Performance sorgt ein direkt auf die Hardware angepasster 
MicroBrowser.


*stabil* – ohne rechenzeitintensive JVM (Java Virtual 
Machine) läuft der *MicroBrowser* ohne Unterbrechung im 
Dauerbetrieb 24/7/365
*performant* – der direkt auf die Hardware angepasste 
MicroBrowser garantiert kurze Reaktionszeiten
*preisgünstig* – wesentlich günstiger als der klassische IPC
*wartungsfrei* – dank Systemaufbau ohne Lüfter und 
Festplatte
*robust* – industrietauglich durch eloxierte Aluminiumfront 
in IP65
Neben CoDeSys unterstützt der MicroBrowser auch die SSPen 
von Siemens, Wago, Beck IPC, Panasonic, Schleicher, Phoenix 
Contact, SAIA Burgess PCD und Beckhoff.







Für detaillierte Informationen kontaktieren Sie bitte unsere 
*Systemberater* – oder besuchen Sie uns auf der *SPS/IPC/DRIVES 
2011* in Nürnberg: Halle 7, Stand 350. Sie sind herzlich *eingeladen*.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2011)

Ein Preisbeispiel (xZoll für y Euro Listenpreis) wäre hilfreich. Habe schon öfters erlebt dass ein Hersteller der Meinung war, er hätte was supergünstiges und war dann letztendlich teurer als andere schon länger erhältliche Lösungen. Meine Zeit auf der Messe ist knapp bemessen, zudem möchte ich nicht die Wochen nach der Messe dauernd von Vertretern angerufen werden wenn ich im Vorfeld schon sehen kann dass ein Produkt für mich nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## tci GmbH (4 November 2011)

Hallo,

hier ein Beispiel:  

C70XS: 295,- netto
(7" Touch, ARM7 mit MicorBrowser, ab 100 Stück)

Viele Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2011)

100 Stück ist natürlich eine gewaltige Losgröße, da lässt jeder Lieferant mit sich reden.  
Wie sieht es den mit kleinerer Losgröße aus zb 1 - 10.


----------



## tci GmbH (9 November 2011)

Guten Tag,

das ist ein Beispiel, so wie wir das gerne haben. :wink:

Nein, jeder Kunde hat wieder andere Ansprüche und Wünsche
bezüglich Displaygröße, Frontdesign, installierte Software, 
Stückzahl usw.

Deshalb sind die Systeme auch keine Lager- oder Katalogware,
sondern werden auftragsbezogen gefertigt.

Für Ihr Projekt kalkulieren *wir* gerne ein individuelles Angebot.


----------

